# No puedo compilar el kernel (Cerrado)

## edgar_uriel84

Hola,

He actualizado el sistema y ahora no puedo compilar el kernel. No funciona hacer 

```
make -j4 
```

 y tampoco hacer 

```
genkernel all
```

 El error que da es el siguiente: 

*         >> Compiling 4.19.66-gentoo bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

*

* -- Grepping log... --

*

*objdump: mm/.tmp_migrate.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info

*objdump: mm/.tmp_migrate.o: file format not recognized

*objdump: mm/.tmp_vmpressure.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info

*objdump: mm/.tmp_vmpressure.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info

*objdump: mm/.tmp_vmpressure.o: file format not recognized

*  CC      mm/memory-failure.o

*--

*objdump: fs/btrfs/.tmp_print-tree.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info

*objdump: fs/btrfs/.tmp_print-tree.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info

*objdump: fs/btrfs/.tmp_print-tree.o: file format not recognized

*  CC      fs/btrfs/root-tree.o

*  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/mce.o

*objdump: mm/.tmp_memory-failure.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info

*objdump: mm/.tmp_memory-failure.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_info

*objdump: mm/.tmp_memory-failure.o: file format not recognized

*--

*ld: arch/x86/kernel/head_64.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_line

*ld: arch/x86/kernel/head_64.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_line

*ld: arch/x86/kernel/head_64.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_line

*ld: arch/x86/kernel/head_64.o: unable to initialize decompress status for section .debug_line

*ld: built-in.a: el miembro arch/x86/kernel/head_64.o en el archivo no es un objeto

*make: *** [Makefile:1023: vmlinux] Error 1

*--

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Clearing cache dir contents from /var/cache/genkernel

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

*

* -- End log... --

Al buscar en foros parece que es el paquete elfutils pero ya he probado las versiones disponibles y nada:

```
[-P-] [  ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.176-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.177:0
```

Parece que recomiendan la versión 0.173 pero no está disponible. ¿Alguna idea sobre este error?

Actualización: No pude solucionarlo, volví atrás en el árbol de portage y enmascaré las versiones recientes de elfutils.

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a instalar dev-libs/libelf en lugar de dev-libs/elfutils.

----------

